# PLEASE HELP curtis sno pro 3000 not working



## EastsideNY (Jan 7, 2010)

I was out plow is morning in a parking lot pushed up a pile then all the sudden no upward controls but left and right worked but slowly then after a couple secs after now nothing. The pump comes on but no hydrolic action. nothing works left, right, up, or the foot jack, fluid is full, if you run the pump with the fill cap off you can see fluid moving around. Is it a pressure relief valve and where would it be. There is 2 big bolt plugs on top of the valve block ones just a plug the other has a spring valve in it I just tapped the jack switch with it out and fluid poured out so I guess the pump is making pressure, and also read about freezing fluid def not that its not cold enough today. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Can't help with the problem, but here is a link to a trouble shooting guide that might help

http://cdn.dreamingcode.com/public/...agnostic_Trouble_Shooting_Guide-72-1689-1.pdf


----------



## EastsideNY (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah I looked there but I still cant find the pressure relief valve it not were it is in the pic. I took the pump off and started just pulling valves out and checking them so far all works as it should. but I did notice that is I hold the jack switch for a while it starts to make a lot of bubbles in the reservoir


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Sounds like air in the system. Check the line for the jack to see if it's tight (if there is a line; i know nothing about Curtis)


----------



## EastsideNY (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't know what is was but after I took it all apart and put it back together it works fine. Im sure it will show its face again one day but good for now. thanks to those who helped


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i use to have a snow pro 3000 in 2005 too many problems and not alot of dealers bought a western ultra


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Did you clean the screen on the pump. Usually this is the problem. They tend to get moisture in them.


----------



## EastsideNY (Jan 7, 2010)

PLOWMAN45;1984749 said:


> i use to have a snow pro 3000 in 2005 too many problems and not alot of dealers bought a western ultra


I think I might retire it next year due to the fact like u said no dealers around and hard to find parts


----------



## EastsideNY (Jan 7, 2010)

Randall Ave;1984770 said:


> Did you clean the screen on the pump. Usually this is the problem. They tend to get moisture in them.


Yeah but it was perfectly clean when I disassembled it. Wish I knew what it was


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That screen I think is multi layers. If you cleaned it, cleaned the tank and its working, that was it. Make shure the plug is clean, and the retainer pin is in plug.


----------



## EastsideNY (Jan 7, 2010)

Randall Ave;1984862 said:


> That screen I think is multi layers. If you cleaned it, cleaned the tank and its working, that was it. Make shure the plug is clean, and the retainer pin is in plug.


Ok. Will do. I hope so. Thanks for the info


----------

